# What type of piece do you wish a certain composer had composed the most?



## multivitamins138 (Aug 24, 2017)

For example, I wish Mozart had composed a cello concerto (he had composed one but the score was lost) and another violin concerto in his later period. I think a violin concerto would also be a wonderful piece coming from Schubert.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

An opera by Mahler.

A Violin Concerto by Debussy.

A Symphony by Ravel.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My first thought was the same as multivitamins138's - a cello concerto by Mozart. Schubert apparently did compose a violin concerto (Violin Concerto in D major (D. 345) ) at 19, but it is short. A mature violin concerto would have been much appreciated.

Welcome to TalkClassical, multivitamins138.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Schubert yes, but in my case I'd have loved to have a piano concerto from him.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Brahms - Clarinet concerto, composed in his final years.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

More keyboard works by Händel

More string quartets by Debussy

More piano sonatas by Liszt


----------



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

A remix by Debussy.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

A cello concerto by Brahms. The third movement cello solos of the Second Piano Concerto and the cello part of the Double Concerto indicate that a Brahms Cello Concerto could have been a great one.


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

I wish Leonard Bernstein had written more musicals.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Sibelius and more concertos--cello, piano, more violin.....


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Wagner: a completion of _The Victors_; the symphonies he threatened to write after _Parsifal;_ another song cycle with orchestra; a string quartet

Brahms: concertos for clarinet, viola, and cello; more chamber music for mixed ensembles.

Beethoven: more late works: quartets, quintets, sonatas for piano, strings, winds, anything.

Sibelius: more symphonies; a song cycle with orchestra based on Finnish mythology; mature chamber works.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

Beethoven should have written more than one opera, and Verdi should have written more than one string quartet.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Schubert yes, but in my case I'd have loved to have a piano concerto from him.


Quite a coincidence. A few days ago I was musing about a Schubert Piano Concerto and wishing....


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Schubert and Beethoven more opera and I like some chamber music from Bellini.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

A piano sonata by Debussy. It would be interesting to see how he would handle sonata form in that context. Toward the end of his life, he composed some chamber sonatas, but he never wrote any sonatas for solo piano. Maybe the genre was too classical and traditional for him.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Beethoven - A piano quintet in the vein of his late quartets. It would be awesome.
Bruckner - Any concerto would be great.
Brahms - Another symphony and a cello concerto.
Tchaikovsky - A cello concerto, especially one elegiac and powerful.
Atterberg - Any large choral work.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Beethoven -- a big Cello Concerto late in his middle period. It's well-known that he composed one but destroyed the manuscript in a fit of pique.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

More operas from Beethoven and at least one opera from Mahler.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Would love it if Tchaikovsky had composed another ballet, namely _Cinderella_. I bet if he had composed a 4th ballet, it would be among the world's most popular ballets, just as his extant three are


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

hpowders said:


> A cello concerto by Brahms. The third movement cello solos of the Second Piano Concerto and the cello part of the Double Concerto indicate that a Brahms Cello Concerto could have been a great one.


You have read my mind. I was going to say same thing!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Mozart: his requiem in completed form
Brahms: a mature piano sonata


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2017)

More concertos by Mozart.
I wish Mozart had written a concerto for the keyed trumpet which was under development at end of his life. A concerto for solo cello would be nice.
Also I wish he had completed his concertante for violin, viola, and cello, and his concerto for violin and piano that were begun but abandoned.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Wagner - the symphonies he was considering to write after _Parsifal_
Debussy - completion of the unfinished sonata cycle, and maybe more opera
Beethoven - anything from his late period (though it bothers me somehow to think about another entry in the piano sonata genre after Op. 111...)
Dutilleux - an opera, that would be a real treat
Stravinsky - more concertos
Rachmaninov - more large scale piano works, two sonatas aren't enough + I'd also love to see what his fifth piano concerto would look like!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Judith said:


> You have read my mind. I was going to say same thing!


And both of you have read *my* mind---a Brahms Cello Concerto.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Wagner: more waltzes.
Mahler: more waltzes.
Hindemith: more waltzes.
Schoenberg: more waltzes.
Stockhausen: more waltzes.
John Cage: more waltzes.
Johann Strauss II: _fewer_ waltzes.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey, what about us guitarists! Nobody thinks about us. We (I talk for us all) would like more variations on opera themes...NOT...I'd like some solo sonatas by the greats as well as chamber music: A guitar-quintet by Bartok & Shostakovich. Also, please make our instruments compete with the volume of the brass-section


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> Wagner: more waltzes.
> Mahler: more waltzes.
> Hindemith: more waltzes.
> Schoenberg: more waltzes.
> ...


Although I enjoy Strauss's waltzes, I'll second your request, in the sense of wishing that he'd devoted less time to the dance hall and more time to the concert hall. I recently acquired for a pittance forty-five of the fifty-some "J. Strauss Edition" CDs issued on the Marco Polo label, and the most interesting part of working my way through four-hundred-and-some dance pieces was hearing many passages that showed Strauss very much alert to the musical developments of his time, including Wagner. I frequently had the sensation, amid all the gemutlichkeit and joie de vivre, that a serious composer was struggling to rein himself in, and his few concert pieces, while of no great ambitiousness, were very touching to me in their nostalgia for what might have been. Strauss's musical talent was certainly esteemed by Brahms, Wagner, and presumably many other serious composers and musicians of the day. I believe his band was the very first orchestra to perform the prelude to _Tristan_. I wonder what his audience thought of that!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Carl Nielsen wrote his wonderful woodwind quintet for the members of the Copenhagen woodwind quintet , and was planning to write a concerto for each of them, but lived long enough only to compose his clarinet and flute concertos . As a former horn player, I'll never forgive him for not writing a horn concerto . But given the extreme difficulty of the clarinet concert for clarinetists , the horn concerto might have been just as difficult for horn players . He was trying to capture the personalities of each of the members of the quintet and was doing the same in the concertos . 
Wagner wrote a symphony at the age of 19 , and left a second unfinished . The symphony is actually pretty good and quite an achievement for such a young composer . He was planning to return to the genre of the symphony in his later years , but unfortunately didn't live long enough to do this . 
Apparently, Ravel intended to write an opera about Joan of Arc in his later years , but neurological disorder which he developed late in life left him incapable of putting notes on paper . This was terribly frustrating for him, because musical ideas were forming in his brain .


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

I also wish that Ravel had written a symphony. A piano concerto by Sibelius would have been nice.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> Although I enjoy Strauss's waltzes, I'll second your request, in the sense of wishing that he'd devoted less time to the dance hall and more time to the concert hall. I recently acquired for a pittance forty-five of the fifty-some "J. Strauss Edition" CDs issued on the Marco Polo label, and the most interesting part of working my way through four-hundred-and-some dance pieces was hearing many passages that showed Strauss very much alert to the musical developments of his time, including Wagner. I frequently had the sensation, amid all the gemutlichkeit and joie de vivre, that a serious composer was struggling to rein himself in, and his few concert pieces, while of no great ambitiousness, were very touching to me in their nostalgia for what might have been. Strauss's musical talent was certainly esteemed by Brahms, Wagner, and presumably many other serious composers and musicians of the day. I believe his band was the very first orchestra to perform the prelude to _Tristan_. I wonder what his audience thought of that!


Indeed. I like waltzes, including those of Johann Strauss. They are particularly good to play in solo piano form or with violin accompaniment. I always used to think that Brahms and the others who said complimentary things about Strauss, were just being polite and good-willed, but it seems it was genuine. I would like to have been there the night they played the Tristan Prelude. I would have encouraged him to slip it in between waltzes and give the audience a jolt.

I consider straight-up waltzes and marches an antidote for when I get too wrapped-up in listening to 'difficult' music. I can then remember that music can also be light and fun and entertaining.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> Wagner: more waltzes.
> Mahler: more waltzes.
> Hindemith: more waltzes.
> Schoenberg: more waltzes.
> ...


Any atonal waltz would probably be one too many, or at least very awkward dancing to.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Rachmaninov: a clarinet quintet.
Arnold: Variations on Walton's 'Facade'


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I wish Robert Schumann would have written an autobiographical opera; a love story of his infatuation with Clara Wieck, as it was happening in real time, when his music was at its most inspired. He could have used themes from Kreisleriana, the Fantasie in C, the Fantasiestücke, op. 12 and the Humoreske as the basis for Robert's and Clara's arias, either implied or actually quoted.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I wish Robert Schumann would have written an autobiographical opera; a love story of his infatuation with Clara Wieck, as it was happening in real time, when his music was at its most inspired. He could have used themes from Kreisleriana, the Fantasie in C, the Fantasiestücke, op. 12 and the Humoreske as the basis for Robert's and Clara's arias, either implied or actually quoted.


That would be great! A sequel by Brahms would be interesting too!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> That would be great! A sequel by Brahms would be interesting too!


Thanks! Imagine Robert sitting at the piano, at his "workshop", actually composing Kreisleriana, singing an aria as he does so, the melody, right out of the piece, and then introducing the finished work to Clara, as she sight reads it through, as their ardor increases.....(eight year old posters, turn away thine eyes).

There may not be much of an audience for this, but that would enable you and me to be able to obtain great seats!!

Of course, it wouldn't be Wagner.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wagner: more Electroacoustic music.
Mahler: more Electroacoustic music.
Beethoven: more Electroacoustic music.
Liszt: more Electroacoustic music.
Bach: more Electroacoustic music.
Mozart: more Electroacoustic music.
Johann Strauss II: _fewer waltzes._


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wagner: more Electroacoustic music.
> Mahler: more Electroacoustic music.
> Beethoven: more Electroacoustic music.
> Liszt: more Electroacoustic music.
> ...


They told Richard Strauss the same thing as Johann and look at the monster they created!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wagner, some great symphonies lasting at least 3 hours.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

3 minutes would be better


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Wagner, some great symphonies lasting at least 3 hours.


So that would be three symphonies at one hour each. Sounds good.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm not sure that a Mahler opera would come off, but I could easily see quartets, quintets, concerti, and many more lieder. Mahler could be a superb miniaturist, when he wanted to.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Charles Ives. Another piano sonata about New England, to follow the Concord Sonata, perhaps incorporating themes about the Boston Red Sox ("Sweet Caroline"), New England Patriots and the Boston Marathon terrorist attack massacre.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Beethoven. A 33rd Piano Sonata. I'm just greedy and can't see how even Ludwig could top the 32nd one, but it is a wish.
Franck. More symphonies (2 at least) and sonatas with any instrument. 
Bach. Just one more cantata, please, but one to rule them all!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Charles Ives. Another piano sonata about New England, to follow the Concord Sonata, perhaps incorporating themes about the Boston Red Sox, New England Patriots and the Boston Marathon terrorist attack massacre.


Played simultaneously on three different pianos, of course.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

beetzart said:


> Beethoven. A 33rd Piano Sonata. I'm just greedy and can't see how even Ludwig could top the 32nd one, but it is a wish.
> Franck. More symphonies (2 at least) and sonatas with any instrument.
> Bach. Just one more cantata, please, but one to rule them all!


I wonder how Bach would respond to a request for yet another cantata.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I'd sell a relative for Prokofiev to have composed a trumpet sonata.

Debussy - more orchestral music, a symphony


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Wagner Symphony is an obvious one
Nielsen horn concerto which he planned to write but died before he could
Berlioz tone poems
IDK if this is something that could really have existed, but a Rachmaninoff violin concerto?
A late Sibelius violin concerto


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

A late symphony by Wagner.

A Requiem by Mahler.

A Cello concerto by Beethoven.

One more great mass with baroque influences by Mozart (after finishing his C minor one and Requiem of course as only he could have done it).

A 5th symphony by Brahms.

One more late tone poem by R. Strauss.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Played simultaneously on three different pianos, of course.


Well, Ives went a bit overboard with his Fourth Symphony, needing several conductors and orchestras. However his Concord Piano Sonata fits nicely on a single 88 key piano, as long as incredible virtuosos like Hamelin and Kalish are in control of the keyboard.

That's what I have in mind for another Ives keyboard sonata-about Boston-hopefully not recorded in a clammy, stuffy studio.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

jdec said:


> A late symphony by Wagner.
> 
> A Requiem by Mahler.
> 
> ...


I dunno. Has there ever been a composer least likely to write a symphony in his maturity than Wagner?


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I dunno. Has there ever been a composer least likely to write a symphony in his maturity than Wagner?


Wagner said after finishing Parsifal that he intended to turn to writing symphonies.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I dunno. Has there ever been a composer least likely to write a symphony in his maturity than Wagner?


Actually Wagner planned to write only symphonies after Parsifal, had he lived.

_After Parsifal, Wagner contemplated writing symphonies, thereby retracting from his earlier claims that 'the symphony' as a form was 'exhausted' and had to be 'replaced' by the 'total work of art', in casu: his total work of art. This surprising change of heart must have been stimulated by the disappointments of the staging of the Ring, and also of Parsifal, seeing that the natural limitations of a realistic stage presentation somehow limited the effects of the music (he had advised Nietzsche to not look at the stage but close his eyes and let his imagination roam freely). Somewhere in the late 1870′s or early 1880′s Wagner and Liszt had a discussion about 'the symphony', where Wagner explained what he had in mind: not a symphonic form consisting of contrasting themes and episodes as in Beethoven, but an organic unfolding of material constantly varied, in fact: what he used in his operas, and especially in Parsifal. He kept some musical ideas in the form of sketches in a folder to be used in symphonies after the production of Parsifal; unfortunately, he did not live to put his plans into practice._


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 7 in C Major ("The Optimistic")

Once and for all disproving the argument that Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony was a "suicide note".


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 7 in C Major ("The Optimistic")
> 
> Once and for all disproving the argument that Tchaikovsky's Sixth Symphony was a "suicide note".


You know what those conspiracy people are like. They would just call his seventh the suicide note.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

I wish Tchaikovsky would have lived just 10 more years, met Debussy, and tried to imitate French impressionism. 
I wish Debussy would have written more orchestral music, specifically symphonic poems.
I wish Gershwin had lived on and matured even more as a composer. I'm very curious to know what he might have accomplished had he explored more serious concert music outside of show music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

R3PL4Y said:


> Wagner said after finishing Parsifal that he intended to turn to writing symphonies.


Show me the text or email.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Show me the text or email.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I wonder how Bach would respond to a request for yet another cantata.


I surmise he would be too busy "making kids" to notice the request.

On "hold"?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

How about 2nd and 3rd Piano Concerti from Grieg?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

I wish Ravel had written another piano piece in a style like Jeux D'eau. Sonatine, Pavane, Gaspard de la Nuit, le tombeau etc. are not in the same style. It's more lavish than sonatine and le tombeau de couperin but not grotesque like gaspard.......I think it's the best piano piece of all time. I think his string quartet (which I think is so good I nominated it for best string quintet) is in a similar style and I would be really interested in another one.

I'm not sure I would be interested in hearing Wagner's future symphonies b/c Wagner seemed like he needed a dramatic context to make his musical abilities manifest themselves......none of his non-opera music comes closing to reaching the drama he has in his operas. By that I mean I'd be _interested_ but I doubt it would be great.

I think if Wagner had found some new and inspiring source material for an opera, THAT would have been awesome. He was always shifting his viewpoints over time, it would be difficult to guess exactly what he would be absorbed in.

Definitely more pieces in the style of Xochipilli, Sinfonia India and parts of his piano concerto from Carlos Chavez....more of what was in Sensemaya, la noche de los mayas etc. from Revueltas.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

As a sidebar, can you imagine the symphonies Mahler might have written during World War I?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

More Mozart similar to the final movement of the 41st symphony. Is that even possible?

More symphonies by Sibelius. What could there even be after the glorious 7th? 

More solo piano from late Liszt and another concerto would be great as well.

Rachmaninoff, more in the vain of Isle of the Dead. I'd even trade any of his other orchestral pieces for that, as much as I like them. Also more choral music.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

DeepR said:


> More symphonies by Sibelius. What could there even be after the glorious 7th?


_Tapiola_, Op. 112 - and that piece feels somehow even denser than the 7th. Simon Rattle said that he finds it hard to program _Tapiola_ as it basically eats everything else around it like a black hole...

That being said, I too would _love_ to have an 8th symphony by Sibelius - and many more after that!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

It's me again! I curse them all with operatic variations. HAHA!


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> *I wish Ravel had written another piano piece in a style like Jeux D'eau.* Sonatine, Pavane, Gaspard de la Nuit, le tombeau etc. are not in the same style. It's more lavish than sonatine and le tombeau de couperin but not grotesque like gaspard.......I think it's the best piano piece of all time...


I love the exuberant mood and watery arpeggios in Jeux D'eau! To my ears, "Une barque sur l'ocean" from Miroirs is quite similar, and I love it too. Do you agree, or do you hear significant differences between the two works?


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

No specifics - just let each composer I like live to the ripe old age of 100 (and Carter + Ornstein to 200). I am sure the geniuses can figure things out from there.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> I love the exuberant mood and watery arpeggios in Jeux D'eau! To my ears, "Une barque sur l'ocean" from Miroirs is quite similar, and I love it too. Do you agree, or do you hear significant differences between the two works?


I'm not sure if the discussion of Debussy's approach to hearing a work was in this thread or another, but Ravel's Jeux d'eau, Gaspard de la Nuit and Sonatine are among the pieces of music that make me stop and listen to the entire work as whole in a sort of trance; in a way I don't listen to a lot of other music. I don't think about the structure or the chords. It's largely piano music - particularly 'impressionistic' piano music - that I experience in this way.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

I definitely agree that Mahler's hypothetical War symphonies would have been very interesting, and something I have thought about before. Hell, he could even have lived through WW2. Imagine Mahler composing in the 1940s. It is interesting to think of what many romantic composers would have written if they had lived into the 20th century, as many of them died without growing very old. I wonder what Dvorak or Brahms would have written in the 1910s or 20s. Or even Tchaikovsky, for that matter.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Bettina said:


> I love the exuberant mood and watery arpeggios in Jeux D'eau! To my ears, "Une barque sur l'ocean" from Miroirs is quite similar, and I love it too. Do you agree, or do you hear significant differences between the two works?


Well I've never paid nearly enough attention to Miroirs, I guess I historically just didn't have the patience for it for some reason and I wasn't good enough to play une barque sur l'ocean especially when I played which I dont' any more.

I think I am a more patient listener now so I should go back and listen to it, but from what I remember......Miroirs and une barque sur l'ocean are certainly different from Jeux D'eau, they use some of Ravel's bag of tricks just the same but......I heard miroirs as being more wistful, quasi-romantic, more pictoral or programmatic and probably somewhat more advanced harmonically......Jeux D'eau almost sounds ancient or eastern in parts, like it's evoking something from antiquity.

I think une barque sur l'ocean uses arpeggios way more heavily.....and the arpeggios there also tend to be more based on thirds, like half-diminished chords and minor-minor seventh chords....some of the ones in jeux d'eau are more spacious and sort of quartal. But miroirs strikes me as being more chromatic over all.

They are both two of ravel's 'water' pieces so I can see why there's a similarity....the third one being Ondine, but Ondine is just so dark in parts.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

An opera by Bruckner.

Specifically, an operatic version of King Lear. Can you imagine the storm scene? WOW! The opening scene would be epic too.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

mathisdermaler said:


> An opera by Bruckner.
> 
> Specifically, an operatic version of King Lear. Can you imagine the storm scene? WOW! The opening scene would be epic too.


Storms are by nature intense, but generally brief. I imagine that from Bruckner's pen it would be a very drawn-out affair.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

R3PL4Y said:


> Wagner said after finishing Parsifal that he intended to turn to writing symphonies.


Thanks for setting the CD straight.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

DSCH Piano Concerti! Two is not nearly enough for a genius who writes spectacular music for orchestral ensembles AND piano!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I want more Mendelssohn piano concertos (concerti)? His existing two are nowhere short of scintillating.

Also, just because I'm curious, I would like to see more in the style of his last string quartet.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> I want more Mendelssohn piano concertos (concerti)? His existing two are nowhere short of scintillating.
> 
> Also, just because I'm curious, I would like to see more in the style of his last string quartet.


And some operas please.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

and I am the one who is quite content with what one of my favorite composers already composed. They are long enough Bruckner's compositions, so I am happy it is as it should be


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Mozart-some more piano sonatas, this time, on the level of the piano concertos.

Except for three of the eighteen, the A minor, C minor and C Major, K. 330, it seems that Mozart was sleepwalking through the remaining fifteen piano sonatas-not very inspired and highly disappointing!

So Herr Mozart!! I'm ordering four new piano sonatas, on a similar inspired level to that of your piano concertos!!!


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Ten more symphonies from Tchaikovsky, but then I am very grateful for what he gave us.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Mozart-some more piano sonatas, this time, on the level of the piano concertos.
> 
> Except for three of the eighteen, the A minor, C minor and C Major, K. 330, it seems that Mozart was sleepwalking through the remaining fifteen piano sonatas-not very inspired and highly disappointing!


How very interesting! I for one love all of his 18 piano sonatas, and I don't think there's a single weak work among them. How about the wonderful variation finale of the D major, K.284, or the brilliant F major, K.332; or the last one in D major, K.576? I could go on and on... It's a cycle of sonatas worthy of everyone's attention! What I _would_ love to see is a late violin concerto - or a few of them, because why not! - by Mozart. As much as I love his already-existing five works in the genre, it would be absolutely magnificent to hear something that would be on the level of, say, the A major, K.488 or B-flat major, K.595 piano concertos.


----------



## R3PL4Y (Jan 21, 2016)

Wagner tone poems? Somebody mentioned earlier that Wagner needed drama to bring out the best music in him, maybe writing tone poems would have allowed him to do this without writing more operas.


----------



## The Thinker (Sep 19, 2017)

superhorn said:


> Carl Nielsen wrote his wonderful woodwind quintet for the members of the Copenhagen woodwind quintet , and was planning to write a concerto for each of them, but lived long enough only to compose his clarinet and flute concertos . As a former horn player, I'll never forgive him for not writing a horn concerto . But given the extreme difficulty of the clarinet concert for clarinetists , the horn concerto might have been just as difficult for horn players . He was trying to capture the personalities of each of the members of the quintet and was doing the same in the concertos .
> Wagner wrote a symphony at the age of 19 , and left a second unfinished . The symphony is actually pretty good and quite an achievement for such a young composer . He was planning to return to the genre of the symphony in his later years , but unfortunately didn't live long enough to do this .
> Apparently, Ravel intended to write an opera about Joan of Arc in his later years , but neurological disorder which he developed late in life left him incapable of putting notes on paper . This was terribly frustrating for him, because musical ideas were forming in his brain .


A Nielsen horn concerto would have been sublime.


----------



## The Thinker (Sep 19, 2017)

Another Mendelssohn symphony would be a treat.
A Beethoven Cello Concerto would have been nice.
Korngold's Cello Concerto should have been longer than it is.
Alfred Newman should have poured out a major concert work like a symphony. 
(And John Williams really should get around to writing a second symphony, one that really highlights his immense melodic, harmonic and (not as immense) structural gifts.)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MANY more A+ Nocturnes from Chopin.


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

R3PL4Y said:


> Wagner tone poems? Somebody mentioned earlier that Wagner needed drama to bring out the best music in him, maybe writing tone poems would have allowed him to do this without writing more operas.


Yes I fully concur!


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Apparently Bruckner was toying with the idea of writing an opera but as usual, good old Anton was too busy rewriting his symphonies...
I'm sure had he wrote an opera, it would have been in 4 Acts with a quiet , mysterious opening and an epic, blazing coda!


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

A symphony by an Italian composer. Especially Guissepie Verdi. There seems to be a dearth of symphonic music by Italian composers in general.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Just a thought: what might Percy Grainger have composed for the Moog synthesizer?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Just a thought: what might Percy Grainger have composed for the Moog synthesizer?


I assume you know that Grainger designed and built electronic instruments?

http://www.rainerlinz.net/NMA/articles/FreeMusic.html
http://120years.net/the-free-music-machinepercy-grainger-burnett-crossusaaustralia1948-2/


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

Berg should've composed more, literally _anything_. A large-scale orchestral work, another concerto, a third opera, piano music... Whatever. I just love his music so much, it's hard to accept that there's so precious little of it. Maybe my priority could be another concerto, perhaps for the cello - after the _Kammerkonzert_ and the Violin Concerto, I'm sure he could've come up with something amazing!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Janspe said:


> How very interesting! I for one love all of his 18 piano sonatas, and I don't think there's a single weak work among them. How about the wonderful variation finale of the D major, K.284, or the brilliant F major, K.332; or the last one in D major, K.576? I could go on and on... It's a cycle of sonatas worthy of everyone's attention! What I _would_ love to see is a late violin concerto - or a few of them, because why not! - by Mozart. As much as I love his already-existing five works in the genre, it would be absolutely magnificent to hear something that would be on the level of, say, the A major, K.488 or B-flat major, K.595 piano concertos.


Yes. None of them are weak, but few are as clever and moving as the piano concertos 20-27. For me the ones that are: A minor, C minor, A Major and C Major K330. A little more profundity is what I'm missing in Mozart's keyboard sonatas in place of "delightful cleverness" which occasionally to me can sound "shallow".

Many must agree with me, since the Mozart Keyboard Sonatas are written about far less than the Piano Concertos by TC posters.

When piano sonatas are mentioned on TC, it's Beethoven that immediately comes to mind and not Mozart.

Mozart saved his most inspired keyboard music for the keyboard concertos. He found this medium more stimulating and theatrical for concert performance than the keyboard sonatas.

That's what my ears are telling me.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Just a thought: what might Percy Grainger have composed for the Moog synthesizer?


An interesting thought too. I'm certain Grainger would have loved sequencers.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Yes. None of them are weak, but few are as clever and moving as the piano concertos 20-27. For me the ones that are: A minor, C minor, A Major and C Major K330. A little more profundity is what I'm missing in Mozart's keyboard sonatas.


Well after dismissing Scarlatti's keyboard masterpieces and junking the better part of Mozart's I'm wondering quite _what_ would please you?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I wish Haydn could have lived to 120 so he could have set the entire Old Testament to oratorio format, as he did with The Creation.

It coulda been mahviliz, as we say in Brooklyn.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

Or Handel composing more concerti grossi. His oratorios and operas were good, but just a tad more secular pure instrument ensemble would have been great. A little opposite of HP on Haydn with Handel.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

hpowders said:


> Yes. None of them are weak, but few are as clever and moving as the piano concertos 20-27. For me the ones that are: A minor, C minor, A Major and C Major K330. A little more profundity is what I'm missing in Mozart's keyboard sonatas in place of "delightful cleverness" which occasionally to me can sound "shallow".
> 
> Many must agree with me, since the Mozart Keyboard Sonatas are written about far less than the Piano Concertos by TC posters.
> 
> ...


I thnk one of the great strenths in Mozart's piano sonatas is the ornamental beauty - such as in the variations mvt of k331 and indeed k545, for example. But the profound emotions you yearn for are surely there in abundance in the minor key works - and the minor key fantasies.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'd gladly give up two-thirds of Bach's cantatas for as many more instrumental works: concerti, concerti grossi, sonatas for various instruments, big organ works, keyboard works... I think Bach would have liked that too; he was apparently never happier than when employed by Prince Leopold at the court in Cothen, where most of his great secular woks were composed.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

More chamber works by Prokofiev - he wrote relatively few and that's certainly not enough for me. In an ideal world I'd give up his ideological/patriotic vocal/choral output (_Alexander Nevsky_ aside) plus about half of his songs and instead have at least two more string quartets and a few more sonatas from him.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

After listening to Equatorial by Varese, I now wish he would have composed a requiem.


----------



## MarkAJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I wish Brahms had composed a horn sonata. His father played horn professionally, and Johannes studied horn in his youth. He had strong opinions about the horn, preferring the old-fashioned--even then--hand horn to the newfangled valve horn. His orchestral horn parts are brilliant, and, of course, he wrote a beautiful horn trio.
I can't imagine a Brahms horn concerto on the scale of his other concertos. He would have had to think of it in a different way.
A sonata, on the other hand, would have been right up his alley. Beethoven and Schumann wrote great pieces for horn and piano; Why not Brahms?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

MarkAJohn said:


> I wish Brahms had composed a horn sonata. His father played horn professionally, and Johannes studied horn in his youth. He had strong opinions about the horn, preferring the old-fashioned--even then--hand horn to the newfangled valve horn. His orchestral horn parts are brilliant, and, of course, he wrote a beautiful horn trio.
> I can't imagine a Brahms horn concerto on the scale of his other concertos. He would have had to think of it in a different way.
> A sonata, on the other hand, would have been right up his alley. Beethoven and Schumann wrote great pieces for horn and piano; Why not Brahms?


If he preferred that kind of horn it would surely have been limited? Without the valved/chromatic capability you end up stuck to triadic motifs. I don't know as much about the horn so I don't know if it was possible to play in any way like the old method on the valveless trumpet, using embouchure manipulations in the high register (even this only allows largely diatonic playing). I can't see hand insertion techniques being as versatile for more florid passages and the horn does not work very well in high registers anyway. By the time Brahms was well established many horn players had moved to the valve horn so he would need to have had a certain player in mind and it would limit the performances.

Perhaps this is the very reason Brahms didn't write a horn sonata. I don't know the reasons for why he 'didn't care' for the valved horn, but I suspect them of being somewhat spurious idealisations of the natural horn.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Tchaikov6 said:


> An opera by Mahler.
> 
> A Violin Concerto by Debussy.
> 
> A Symphony by Ravel.


I,too, wish that Ravel had written a symphony.


----------



## prokofiev (Sep 24, 2017)

more cello concertos, specifically from Brahms and Beethoven. Mozart wrote a cello concerto but it was unfortunately lost. also would have been interesting to see a violin or cello concerto from Ravel (we have Tzigaine but something close to the length of his piano concerto/gaspard).


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

More recently, I really wish Boulez had written more for soloist and orchestra. We know that he had a plan of composing a violin concerto for Anne-Sophie Mutter... Sigh! Same goes for Lutosławski, he was going to do the same - although he did manage to write his _Chain 2_ and orchestrate the _Partita_ for her, so I shouldn't be complaining. Dutilleux should've written more of literally anything; his output is painfully small. Maybe a 3rd symphony, in his late style? Would've been incredible for sure...


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Richard8655 said:


> Or Handel composing more concerti grossi. His oratorios and operas were good, but just a tad more secular pure instrument ensemble would have been great. A little opposite of HP on Haydn with Handel.


Would have liked Handel and Bach to live another 15 years and start experimenting with the new classical styles already introduced by the time of their deaths


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

An opera by Brahms i want to know how it would be like.


----------



## MarkAJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

eugeneonagain said:


> If he preferred that kind of horn it would surely have been limited? Without the valved/chromatic capability you end up stuck to triadic motifs. I don't know as much about the horn so I don't know if it was possible to play in any way like the old method on the valveless trumpet, using embouchure manipulations in the high register (even this only allows largely diatonic playing). I can't see hand insertion techniques being as versatile for more florid passages and the horn does not work very well in high registers anyway. By the time Brahms was well established many horn players had moved to the valve horn so he would need to have had a certain player in mind and it would limit the performances.
> 
> Perhaps this is the very reason Brahms didn't write a horn sonata. I don't know the reasons for why he 'didn't care' for the valved horn, but I suspect them of being somewhat spurious idealisations of the natural horn.


There's a very interesting dissertation written by Joshua Garrett for the Juilliard School: "Brahms' Horn Trio: Background and Analysis for Performers (1998)" http://www.hornmatters.com/wp-content/uploads/BrahmsTrioDissertation.pdf that discusses Brahms' complex reasons for preferring the natural horn. Garrett argues that Brahms didn't see the lack of valves as a limitation but a necessity to achieve what he considered the true horn tone. Garrett also debunks the "misconception" that in the Horn Trio Brahms "somehow limits his pitches to the notes of the harmonic series...In the first movement, almost half the notes are stopped." Garrett, a horn player himself, is referring the technique of "stopping" notes with the right hand in the bell, changing their pitch and making available many pitches outside the harmonic series. Brahms showed in the trio his skill at writing for the natural horn. I'm intrigued by the idea that he could have written more chamber music for the instrument. Since he never did so, he may himself have though it wasn't a great idea. This whole thread is about dreams, though.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

*This*. This is from Ralph Vaughan William's unfinished Cello Concerto; what was to be the middle slow movement, pieced together & orchestrated by David Matthews ~ _Dark Pastoral for Cello & Orchestra_. 
It is gorgeous. Can you just imagine how amazing the entire concerto could have been?! Sigh ....


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Also, more orchestral pieces (of any kind) from Manuel de Falla. His lovely _Noches en los Jardines de Espana_ is a favorite of mine.

And more of _everything_, tones poems especially, & that mysterious 8th Symphony, from Sibelius!
He lived so many years without composing  ....


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

^ That's great. I was just thinking how I could use more chamber and solo music from de Falla. Pretty much just _more_ music from de Falla, generally.


----------



## chrish (Aug 21, 2016)

Wish Bach had composed for actual Piano. Also, wonder how Bach & Mozart would have responded to late Beethoven sonatas.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I also wish Kurt Weill could have found the time or the inclination to compose a couple of non-vocal works during the later part of his career - a symphony and a string quartet would do me.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

Saint-Saens last two woodwind sonatas he intended to write. One for Flute and one for Cor anglaise. Considering his other three sonatas those surely would have been gorgeous.....

Also a Cello Concerto by Beethoven and Mendelssohn as well as second Grieg Piano Concerto


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Schubert piano concerto
Brahms clarinet concerto and an opera
Chopin violin sonata 
Ravel symphony
Mussorgsky symphony
Mozart cello concerto
Sibelius piano concerto
Wagner string quartet


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Albrechstberger is the only composer I can think of who wrote concerti for the Jew's harp. Chopin should have given this a try!


----------



## spidersrepublic (Dec 12, 2017)

Schoenberg - Fugues
Schnittke - Sacred Vocal music
Ferneyhough - pieces for Death Metal Band and Scream Vocalist
Murail - Solo Piano pieces
Grisey - Solo Piano pieces
Psathas - String Quartets
Rautavaara - Concerti (Oboe, bassoon, viola)
Bach - Opera


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

spidersrepublic said:


> Schnittke - Sacred Vocal music


You're in luck because he composed some. Here is a list of his choral music from wiki:

Choral music
Nagasaki - oratorio (1958)
Voices of Nature (1972)
*Requiem* (1974-75)
Minnesang, for 52 voices (1981)
Seid Nüchtern und Wachet... [Faust Cantata] (1983)
*Three Sacred Hymns *(1983-84)
Concerto for Mixed Chorus (1984-85)
*Psalms of Repentance / Penitential Psalms *(1988)[8]


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

More chamber works and Polish Songs by Chopin...


----------

